# How to set up a simple Internet access on my FreeBSD 7.2?



## vyrtosu (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi,

I have installed FreeBSD 7.2 x86. All I want is to open firefox and browse Internet-sites. No VPN, no NAT, not routing, e.t.r. Just a simple stupid windows-like internet. No modems used, just a direct access with my network card.

My provider uses DHCP and in windows all is done automatically.

In FreeBSD I tried to do the following: in rc.conf i have put:

```
ifconfig_ale0="DHCP". (ale0 is my network card interface)
```
But it doesn't work and ifconfig tells that IP is 0.0.0.0.

I tried to play with background_dhclient_ale0 and background_dhclient but with no positive result.

After that I tried to enter all data manually (copied all from Windows info on this connection, so I have two PCs, on one I have windows, on another I have FreeBSD, I have one cable with access to Internet, all I want is to plug it into my FreeBSD machine and make it work).

When I tried to enter this data dynamicly defined in Windows in manual way it worked on my Windows machine. Thus in my FreeBSD machine I have done the following:

In resolve.conf I've put:

```
nameserver 82.144.192.130
nameserver 82.144.192.131
nameserver 82.144.192.32
nameserver 82.144.192.30
```
In rc.conf:

```
ifconfig_ale0="inet 77.122.101.15 netmask 255.255.240.0"
defaultrouter="77.122.96.1"
```
And IT DO NOT WORK. Pings on everything just return nothing, dns servers are also invisible. All is just dead. Please note that I have totally disabled firewall so this is not a reason of a problem. I tried to play with gateway_enable and router_enable settings, but with no success.

In the same time when I try to connect this FreeBSD to my Windows station using the following:

```
ifconfig_ale0="inet 10.0.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0"
```
It works great. Samba is working, all shares are visible and all is just wonderful.

I'am a little bit lame in UNIX world but I'm working on it. Please help me to connect my workstation to Internet, all I want is to access Internet with my Firefox, that's it.

Thank you in advance.

PS: My kernetl config, rc.conf, loader.conf and resolve.conf are attached to the message.


----------



## MG (Sep 26, 2009)

> No VPN, no NAT, not routing, e.t.r. Just a simple stupid windows-like internet. No modems used, just a direct access with my network card.



What do you mean with direct access without a modem? Then where is your UTP-cable going to?
Apparently your computer cannot find any DHCP server on the network it is connected to.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 26, 2009)

I guess he's on a LAN and his Ethernet card is connected to a router at the other end.


vyrtosu, have you tried to restart the network when you made your changes (`# /etc/rc.d/netif restart`)?

Your ISP is using DHCP so it's not recommended that you manually set the information using ifconfig inet/netmask since, at best, it may have been reassigned as soon as your reboot the machine.

Connecting your two local machines is another story since they don't use DHCP at all.

BTW, your configuration files look horrible. It seems you're copying the entire defaults. DO NOT!


----------



## phospher (Sep 28, 2009)

@vyrtosu


first off, discard all your changes you've made. reboot the box and then once your logged into the shell prompt type: 
	
	



```
dhclient ale0
```

that should pull your dhcp settings from your isp or any other dhcp server on your network.

also, i'm a bit confused as to your network topology. a clearer explanation of your network would help.


----------

